# Excess breast tissue in the armpit area



## angie6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Has anyone suffered from extreme excess breast tissue in the armpit area? If so what treatment if any did you receive and where? I have a condition known as Hyperadenia. It is basically extra breast tissue in the armpit that is glandular and has areas of trapped milk (even after almost two years of weaning). It is very knotty and extremly tender. The right side is very large, the left not very noticable. I can not find anyone that knows anything about this. I have been to a family Dr., a general surgeon, a breast surgeon and a plastic surgeon and none of them know what it is exactly but of course want to atempt to cut it out. I also received the most negative , hateful comments about breastfeeding 6 kids for a total of 10 1/2 years of my life! I am just ready to do something to get rid of this since I can n ot wear anything sleevless or a bathing suit without having people stare.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

I had a problem with large lumps in my arm pit during pregnancy, but they are much less noticeable / painful after birth & while bfing. The breast surgeon I went to said it was accessory breast tissue, and if it was a problem then she would have to surgery it out, but it hasn't been so we didn't!








sorry to hear it is being painful. I can't imagine the unprofessionalism of even commenting on your bfing status, let alone them making hateful comments! I would report them to your state board of healing arts and the hospitals where they have admitting priviledges (sp)


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

HAve you tried cold cabbage leaves. I know it works quite well for engorgement. A simple answer may be the right one.

also, I am sorry for the idiots out there who said horrible things to you for giving your children their birthright, the very best.


----------



## angie6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Thank you both for your suggestions.

I have Lactation Consultant training and have been helping moms for close to 8 years but have never heard of or encountered anything similar to my situation. I had never heard of the condition untell recently when I purchased a new Breastfeeding book for proffessionals. When I showed it to my Family Doc he agreed that this was indeed what it was but other then letting time tell if it would go away or surgery he had no other answers.

The surgeons, being arrogant as usual, kept saying they knew what it was and yes they have seen it before and when I asked how many times they admitted never like mine. SO the answer is they have no experience with this!

The first surgeon refered to me as a "Dairy Cow" and went on to tell me how angry he was that his DIL breastfed his Grandson and caused him to have severe peanut allergies. I just left and told him I would not be back.

The second surgeon looked at it and said he would like to biopsy it but had no idea how to really get to it and wasn't sure exactly how to remove it but performed an ultrasound, as did the first surgeon, and both came to the conclusion is was in fact breast tissue fiiled with trapped milk and it should go away on it's own over a few years. He praised breast feeding and told me he had a 3 month old his wife was nursing. He also asssured me it was not cancerous but wanted me to come back to continue measuring the area. Then the next time I came to see him his whole attitude changed. This time he seemed very upset with breastfeeding and said he is trying to get his wife to wean their 6 month old and then proceeded to tell me he wanted to cut out the area even though the ultrasound showed the area had gone down some. Of course I said NO. Then the last time I went back he had a student with him and of course we know they act different then so he was even worse. He tried to talk me into surgery and I said NO!

Then I asked my Family Doc to refer me to a plastic surgeon with experience in Hyperadenia. He sends me to a surgeon that took forever to get to and had a very rude staff. When she finally saw me and I told her I had breastfed 6 children over a course of 10 1/2 years she asked why I would do that and what are the benefits to nursing past 6 months of age. My jaw dropped and actually for a minute I was speechless. Then after I explained it to her she said will most women today in our culture only nurse for 3 months. I said actually you are wrong and many are closet nursers because the way they are attacked in society! I thnk she got my drift and dropped it. of course she claimed to have dealt with this exact condition but coul dnot give me the right term so I finally informed her of what I do in my spare time and where I received my information and she still kept insisting that it was just extra breast tissue and it woul dbe an hour and a half surgery that would require about a 6 inch incision site. I said you have to be kidding me! I also have a degree in Veterinary Technology so I know that alot can be accomplished in a very tiny incision. Then she goes on to say that the armpit area does not heal well and would probably give me trouble. I said why not go in off to the side. OH NO! Let's just say I will not be back! So the search is still on! I just can not get the answers I need and it is really frustrating! I know the ladies on these boards are so knowledgable and try things that work that most people in the medical field would never even try let alone know about!

I have tried the cabbage leaves and had no results! I have tried massage, even went to a therapist, nothing!

Keep the advice coming! Mary Jane Louise I too am a mom of twins! They are B/G and are 4 1/2 now!

Thanks!
Angie


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

I've never had this condition, but it sounds uncomfortable. Sorry you ahve had to deal with total dork medical folks, too! Bleh!

OK. Is this excess tissue milk glands and ducts, or other breast tissue, too? Have you tried things that dry milk up, like herbs or pharmaceuticals? Because the first thing I thought of was Susun Weed's book, where she recommends herbs to dry up breast milk. I would personally try to help my body reabsorb the "trapped milk" before surgery, if you haven't already tried that. Sage is an herb that can do that for you.

Good luck! I'll be thinking about you.


----------

